# Bin bargain of the year?



## bikewhorder (Apr 6, 2014)

I was looking around on ebay to see if I could find the suicide shift bike that Jkent just scored and found this.  Fair warning, don't click on the link unless you want your day ruined too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Elgin...3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l255


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Ohhh Jesus!! :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 6, 2014)

Is that a joke??? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2014)

Parts were not originally listed with a buy it now price. The seller was obviously contacted and revised the listing and 26 minutes and 11 seconds later it was purchased for the revised Buy It Now price for a whopping $350.00 
I'm with you on the buy of the year.
JKent


Very seldom does it work in my favor to contact a seller and ask for a BUY IT NOW revision.
Wonder what happened to the rest of the bike?
Really surprised this has not surfaced, 2 months after it being purchased.


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I was looking around on ebay to see if I could find the suicide shift bike that Jkent just scored and found this.  Fair warning, don't click on the link unless you want your day ruined too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Elgin...3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l255




The bike I bought was not found on EBAY. It was purchased at an estate auction and just so happened 2 Cabers that knew what the bike was, showed up and neither one wanted to walk away. The Auctioneer was happy. And I imaging the other Caber was as well. Knowing he made the other buyer (me) pay a fair amount for it. But I had a set amount in my head that I knew I wouldn't go over and it got really close to that number.
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 6, 2014)

deleted comment


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 6, 2014)

There were at least 3-4 serious bidders on that bike....our max was $850 so FYI we were not the ones that bid you all the way up 

Darcie


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> There were at least 3-4 serious bidders on that bike....our max was $850 so FYI we were not the ones that bid you all the way up
> 
> Darcie






I'm not complaining, I know who it was. Like I said I went with the intentions of buying the bike and had a limit of what I would spend.
Wish I had known you where there, I would have introduced myself. 
Me and my wife had a good time at the auction and went home with a few nice things. 
She wanted the 1920's Dress Form, She already has a dress to put on it. So she was happy as well!!
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Was Joel there? V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Apr 6, 2014)

I didn't see Joel
Skindel was there.


----------



## skindel (Apr 6, 2014)

*iwoulda shoulda coulda*



jkent said:


> I didn't see Joel
> Skindel was there.




i gave up to soon --kickin my self in the rear end... i noticed our circles overlapped on that straight bar tank bike on craigslist last month--knew we would eventually bump heads--i guess putting the 428cj together won out in that decision making process going on in the back of my mind while bidding--the short block is getting aluminum heads to go with the six pack 4 spd and i can't decide if i want new wheels or to keep my factory ones--oh well was hoping to snipe it but there is that other big sale the same week as memorylane


----------

